# New south Florida member



## BassFlats (Nov 26, 2018)

Welcome aboard. What part of S.Fla?


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Welcome. Cool playground you fish in. Enjoy the new ride.


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

Welcome! Let me know if I can ever help. I'm in Plantation.


----------



## Jrich91 (Oct 26, 2021)

BassFlats said:


> Welcome aboard. What part of S.Fla?


Pompano beach


----------



## SS06 (Apr 6, 2021)

Welcome


----------



## ianwilson (Apr 16, 2019)

What up, im in boca and in the glades or biscayne on the weekeds. Docklights during the week.


----------

